
U.S. to Hold Tech Firms Accountable for Spread of Child Sex Abuse Imagery - mhb
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/05/us/child-sexual-abuse-legislation.html
======
WarOnPrivacy
More accurate headline: "US Senators trying to leverage abused children into
anti-encryption bill"

------
thoughtstheseus
Paywall.

